# 45 degree cuts



## LueyD (Jun 19, 2014)

How do you cut a 45 degree using rounded material on a table saw?

I am trying to miter this piece of wood (one side that has a curved surface). My problem is how would I measure the wood to be at the end using the 45 degree angle. I realize now that I should have just cut the 45 degrees at the beginning instead of pre cutting the wood. Here is the picture of my saw as well as the piece of wood I am attempting to use.



















Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

LueyD


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would just sneak up on it as they say , start a little short of gitting the full 45 on it and just keep moveing the fence a little bit more to the left for each cut until you get the 45 at the very edge. Most likely a better way to do it but if I was in a hurry thats how I would do it.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

a quickie note…. If you measure the thickness of the board and go back that far from the front, you will have a 45

If it's 3/4 thick, measure back 3/4 from the front.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I would ditch the fence and attach a backer board to my miter gauge. Run that over the blade without the workpiece to create a kerf. Mark the cut line on the workpiece, then line it up with the kerf in the backer board. If you have multiple ones to do, attach a stop block to the miter gauge board.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

A 45° degree triangle has equal length sides (A & B). If you measure the thickness at the "high point" then measure back from the square end the same distance. Draw a line from that point to the edge and you should have the correct distance. Just to be safe, cut a little proud and do what Richard said. Also, be careful of kickback cuase it looks like you'll be hand feeding the piece thru the blade.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This is where the miter fence comes in. Holding it from the side and not the end.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

a quickie note…. If you measure the thickness of the board and go back that far from the front, you will have a 45

If it's 3/4 thick, measure back 3/4 from the front.

See I told you there was an easy way to do it. This was taught to me way back in High School but I just forgot it in the long absence from woodworking , Now if I can just tuck this into my brain and not forget where I put it this time.


----------

